# Possibly pregnancy during IVF



## sarahE (May 30, 2002)

Peter,

I would like to ask you, if I may, another question:

Yesterday (on your birthday !) I started sniffing 2x/day the down regulation drug Synarel, (from day 21), as part of the Long Protocol treatment process for my first IVF treatment.

I have been reading the patient leaflet issued by the drugs company, Searle, that accompany the drug and they say that the patient "should not take this drug if there is any possibility that they may be already pregnant or if there is any possibility that they could get pregnant".

I have conceived naturally before and given I will not know until day 27/or 28, (I had an LH surge on day 13), that I may be pregnant; I would like to know "Would there be any harm done to the embryo, if I test on either of those days and find that I have already fallen pregnant ?"

Thank you,
Sarah


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Sarah,

This one is really for a physician but rest assured that if you have been prescribed this drug then it will be safe for you.

One thing to note about the leaflets which come with drugs are that they are very generalised and can often be misleading. If you are worried contact the physician treating you.

Regards,

Peter



sarahE said:


> Peter,
> 
> I would like to ask you, if I may, another question:
> 
> ...


----------

